# What are your interests and hobbies?



## Yamly (Feb 13, 2019)

What are your passions, interests and hobbies?


----------



## Tove (Feb 13, 2019)

My main hobby is golf, it has always been one of my all time favorite sports. Golf is also a great way to catch up with friends, enjoy beautiful weather, and simply have a good time, whether you're competing or just having fun. Read more about golf here golfclubguru.net/


----------



## Wiey (Feb 13, 2019)

[FONT=q_serif]I love reading books. I don’t really restrict myself to any one genre when it comes to reading. I read absolutely anything and possibly everything. I have once read the Oxford dictionary (but that’s another story for another time) for fun.[/FONT]


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

i love camping! i love cooking, i love taking care of myself and my health


----------

